# Men with Their Machines



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 25, 2010)

A couple of years ago, on another forum with a completely different topic (Beekeeping actually), I started a thread asking if anyone else was interested in putting a face to the name to help in visualizing who it is you are communicating with. Turns out a few hundred people did so, some included pics of their whole families, houses, yards, beehives, etc. That thread was made a sticky and is still there now with nearly 77,000 hits. Obviously this is a natural interest. 

Usually you form a mental image of a forum member after reading dozens of their posts and then one day you might catch a peek of that person and invariably it's "Wow, he doesn't look anything like I pictured!" When I think of some regular posters on here, only an engine pops into mind and that may be how they want it to remain. After all, one nice thing about the Internet is there is no judging others by looks. There are those brave few here who put their face pic as an avatar (yours doesn't count, Zee ;D). 

I can see this could be a popular thread, perhaps sticky. You could post a pic of yourself holding your best engine, caressing the love of your life (your lathe) :big:, SWMBO, holding grandchildren, or holding your favorite tool (no, not that one, get your mind out of the gutter!). 

Anybody want to be first?

-Trout


----------



## BigBore (Mar 25, 2010)

Sure, Trout. I'm game. The first photo is me and my daughters dog, Frank (Frankfurter) sitting in my office.

The next is my Lovely Irish wife, Kelly Collen Mary (I said Irish) Yes, I robbed the cradle and have been robbing it for 30 years. Thm: Thm: Thm:

The last is my energetic dog, Sawdust. Guess I'll have to change it to swarf. My wife wanted an Irish Setter. Go figure.

Ed


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Trout,
Bad pic, but it's me

So Trout, when will you unvail?

Tony


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm at work now so no pics available to me here. I'll have to take one holding my partially-built engine later today or tomorrow. When I do, Hollywood talent scouts should take note: I'm not interested in being a movie star. :big:

-Trout


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is one of me..


----------



## Jack (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is a recent photo of me and my newest granddaughter Elana, she is a little to small to bring into the BATCAVE but her older sister thinks that I have some of the coolest toys.

_*Jack*_


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 25, 2010)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> (yours doesn't count, Zee ;D).



No problem. I've got an earlier one.

But if you're hoping for a 'tutu' shot...I've already made it clear the price is too high for anyone here. 

Seriously though...I think it's a great idea...but it'll be a little while for me. I have nothing on my computer and wife is away for another week. She has the other computer and the 'good' camera.

Hm...might be able to come up with something else though.... ;D

I hope others join in!


----------



## 1hand (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is one of my son and I last fall, with one of the fine Wisconsin whitetails we shot. 




Matt


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't let you youngsters have all the fun. In the shop photo is not very natural however. Normally I have safety glasses on with a Opti-Visor on top of them so you can't see most of my face. And outside the shop it's bifocals forever.
Gail in NM


----------



## mklotz (Mar 25, 2010)

I was having a bad hair day when this was taken.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 25, 2010)

No fair putting in handsome ringers for photos, Marv. Some of us have real photos of you and know the truth.
Gail in NM


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 25, 2010)

C'mon, Marv.

I'm not afraid.






I'm not really that serious!

Dean


----------



## Jadecy (Mar 25, 2010)

Haven't been very active on the site as of late. I have posted some build data in the past and was involved with the first team build. I produced half of the steam engine main blocks for team build 1.

This is my wife and I in Nuremberg Germany. We took a trip to Europe earlier this year. Spent a week in Nuremberg. I have to say I loved Germany.:


----------



## ksouers (Mar 25, 2010)

This subject has come up before. Here is the other thread, if anyone is interested.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3146.msg29761;topicseen#msg29761


This is the only picture I've found on this computer, obviously from several years ago (add some gray).
I've probably got a more recent one hiding somewhere.


----------



## steamer (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok....also a few years ago....like maybe 12.....

Also with a lot less gray....like none...

Thats me on the right holding the throttle.....ain't it just beautiful.....me I mean ;D


----------



## ksouers (Mar 25, 2010)

Dave,

I really want to ask if that's a set of Stewart castings, but I won't :


----------



## Maryak (Mar 25, 2010)

Us.






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 25, 2010)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> This subject has come up before. Here is the other thread, if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3146.msg29761;topicseen#msg29761



Now that thread should have been made a sticky. I should have thought to search for such a thing before starting this one. A singular member's gallery thread would be cool. 'Tis a shame to have two separate threads on such an important topic.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm on the verge of retirement even though I don't look it....


----------



## rake60 (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, I'll show a couple.

High School Graduation Picture - 1978
Leisure Suits were cool!  :






And a more current one.






I haven't changed a bit........Have I? *knuppel2* 


Rick


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 26, 2010)

;D - me and the BOSS....
The boss have the red tail feathers :big:


----------



## ksouers (Mar 26, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> And a more current one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rick, You've gotten smaller and are now being carried around by your grandfather! How'd you do that?


----------



## mklotz (Mar 26, 2010)

My god, Rick, were you playing Prince Valiant in the school play?


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 26, 2010)

These pictures show me and some of my summer machines up in Canada.

Here I am on my See-Doo, on lake Kaminiskeg in Combermere Ontario last summer. I flliped it twice that day, and lost my glasses once. All in a days fun.






Here's me on my small ATV. I fear flipping this thing. They tell me it can be painfull if I break any bones. I (almost) allways wear a helmet. This short trip down the drive way in Barry's Bay Ontario was for the picture.






I took my dog "Snowball" for a canoe ride. He likes boating as much as I do.






Here I'm up in Canada on a flat paved road, and in the home stretch towards town. You can't see it in the picture, but I'm a little tense. I just crawled down a mountain on a sand/gravel road pulling 120,000 lbs. of lumber with my friends 'B train'. The hard part is backing it up into the truck yard. I go on two or three of these short mountain runs in the summer, and bring lumber loads down to the yard just for the fun and excitement, while "Honey" goes shopping.






This coming summer I'll be learning to flying a small private plane! I know, I'm a little nuts for an old guy! :big:

-MB


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 26, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> OK, I'll show a couple.
> 
> High School Graduation Picture - 1978
> Leisure Suits were cool! :
> ...



Your hair was a bit longer then too


----------



## radfordc (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, you asked for it.

Here I am with Jo Ann at the local steam show.





One of my favorite toys.





And my other toy.





Charlie


----------



## radfordc (Mar 26, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> This coming summer I'll be learning to flying a small private plane! I know, I'm a little nuts for an old guy! :big:
> 
> -MB



Rick, you will love it. Let is know when you start and how you like it.

Charlie


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 26, 2010)

-MB
Let me know if you have any questions about flying. I'm or used to be a CFI, CFII, MEI, AGI and ATP. You'll get to know what all that means.

Tony


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 26, 2010)

Couple more, 'cause the first one I posted doesn't look like me as much as I like.














The last one looks like me, but you can't tell. 


Dean


----------



## rleete (Mar 26, 2010)

radfordc  said:
			
		

> One of my favorite toys.
> (Pic deleted)



I notice you failed to mention which one...


----------



## radfordc (Mar 26, 2010)

You picked up on that, did you.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 27, 2010)

Managed to grab a couple of photos from my wife's facebook...

This is me in Brussels. I was visiting my wife who had been assigned there last year (she's home now).






Can you see the resemblance to my avatar?

Here's my family.

Teresa (T)...my wife and best friend for 34 years.
Margaret (Maggie)...my younger daughter.
Katherine (Katy)...my eldest daughter.
Sydney(Syd)...my grandaughter (Katy's).
Brian (idiot, meathhead, thief of daughter)...Katy's husband.






I may be lacking in many respects...but I done well here. I'm a most fortunate man.
Thanks for the opportunity to show them off.


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 27, 2010)

Still can't find someone who knows how to use a camera.





Need to start calling myself cobra462. 500hp on the dyno















The airplane I fixed 2/86 catastrophic engine failure at 200 feet on take off. Trees and airplanes don't like each other

Tony


----------



## cfellows (Mar 27, 2010)

This was taken July 4, 2009. I'm loading up my plate for one of my favorite activities... eating! Some may notice this is also the photo my avatar is taken from.






Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Seeing all of you guys in reality shots is just amazing! I couldn't resist posting a few comments.

Trout, your beard does you justice. It conceals any resemblance to your younger avatar picture. But the "What, me worry" attitude you can't hide! And yea, you don't look to be at retirement age, and that's a good thing!

Charlie, I always thought the picture in your avatar was a 'model' airplane. What a shock! Your second posted pic tells it all. Most guys would have their right hand on the bikes handle bar! If all goes well, I'll post my flying adventures in the fall. Fall meaning time of year, not my flight status! BTW, I can't seem to identify your bike. I might need to focus on it little more.

Dean, No surprise at all. You look exactly like I pictured you. I might have seen your picture somewhere before. And, you look like an experienced professional photographer!

Zee, your pic floored me. I'm totally shocked! You look like a guy that can handle himself well. I wouldn't be afraid to walk into the baddest biker bar in town, with you covering my back. All you would need is a leather jacket.

Tony, that's one bad ass car and motor. I see you like excitement, and push for the very edge. I think that the plane (yours?) could use a little Bondo. I hope my buddy's plane doesn't end up like that with me at the controls. Its planned to be a pontoon plane, and trees shouldn't get in the way if I keep it high enough to make it to the next lake. There are lakes every few miles, way up there in Eastern Ontario.

Good for you Chuck! Eating is also at the top of my list. Honestly though, You look like you could eat a little more, and it would be O.K.

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not my plane MB
I was instructing at the time and it was a company plane. I gave my student (Marine Maj.) one hell of a ride! I was transitioning a few Marine Helo pilots to fixed wing. The Maj. drew the short straw.

Tony


----------



## tel (Mar 27, 2010)

Warts n all





Somewhat less warty


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Tel, your the man! Bravo! :bow:

Do all Aussies like to marry them that young. 

-MB


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 27, 2010)

I've always had a love for motorcycles. When I was 14 you could get a scooter license and all my buddies had Cushmans and Whizzer motor bikes. My first real motorcycle was a Triumph and through the years have had many different types and styles. I still enjoy dirt bike riding with my sons and riding with my wife on the road. Here's a couple of pics of me and one of my passions. The first one was around 1968 on my Triumph Cub. The next is my current dirt bike, a 400 Suzuki. The last one is of me and the wife riding on my son's quad. 
gbritnell


----------



## tel (Mar 27, 2010)

Rof}

That's number 1 daughter on the point of getting slung out of home!


----------



## rake60 (Mar 27, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> My god, Rick, were you playing Prince Valiant in the school play?



Actually I was playing lead guitar in a garage band at time.
I have Before and After's of that as well.

Age 16....






Age 48





There have been a couple of major upgrades in the equipment since that first picture.

It's great to see the photos guys.
Please keep them coming!

Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 27, 2010)

Tel,
You clean up pretty good ;D

Tony


----------



## radfordc (Mar 27, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Warts n all



Tel, you've got that "crocodile dundee" look about you. Must be an Aussie thing. 

Charlie


----------



## radfordc (Mar 27, 2010)

Rick, the bike is a Honda Shadow ACE. Don't want you to strain your eyes looking too hard. 

Tony, that must have been a wild ride when you went through the trees. I haven't had that experience and don't want to. The main thing is that you flew the plane all the way through the crash and made the best of a bad situation.

Charlie


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 27, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Zee, your pic floored me. I'm totally shocked! You look like a guy that can handle himself well. I wouldn't be afraid to walk into the baddest biker bar in town, with you covering my back. All you would need is a leather jacket.



I weighed less than 140 and was under 6' when I left high school...talk about a stick figure. Then I hit 6'2" and 170. Now I'm less than 6'2" but 230 (down from 245)
...but inside...I'm still that stick-figure kid. I may look 'big' (and your compliment explains why I always noticed my daughter's boys eye's got a little bigger when they met me)...but I'm still that little kid inside.

Sorry MB...when it comes to confrontation...I'm an overweight mouse. :big: But I'd be happy to cover your back...lemme get my binoculars.

This thread was a great idea Trout...it's really nice to put the face to the post.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 28, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Seeing all of you guys in reality shots is just amazing! ...Trout, your beard does you justice. It conceals any resemblance to your younger avatar picture. But the "What, me worry" attitude you can't hide!



MB, I'm one of the few people I know who has normal blood pressure at nearly 60 yrs old and it can't be from eating right. I think my hobbies help in this regard. And Dude, 18 wheelin' a 120k lb load? Now that's a machine.

Tel, your cartoon avatar really does look just like you!

Zee, of all the pics yours did surprise me the most, it didn't match up to the image in my head at all. But then, that was the reason for the original post as I wasn't sure what image to conjure up for most members. You're right, it is great to see everyone's pics and to see their spouses, kids, grand kids and favorite machines of all types.

I have a whole new perspective now with respect to the fine folks on this forum.

Oh and Chuck, the rest of your body looks way different from the way I imagined it. :big:

-Trout


----------



## cfellows (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree, this thread was a great idea. It is nice to see all the faces behind the posts.

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Mar 28, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Managed to grab a couple of photos from my wife's facebook...
> 
> This is me in Brussels. I was visiting my wife who had been assigned there last year (she's home now).
> 
> ...



Wow, no wonder you're so laid back, taciturn and polite. Surrounded by three very lovely women, who wouldn't be? You are indeed a very fortunate man.

Like you, I have two lovely (adult) daughters although they don't seem to have the same mollifying effect on my cynical, misanthropic outlook.

Of course, you yourself don't look anything like the mental picture I constructed. Aging your avatar led to a much different image than the reality. 

That square in Brussels looks very familiar. I'm reasonably sure that I spent some time there, perhaps in the same cafe. Small world, eh?


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 28, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Wow, no wonder you're so laid back, taciturn and polite. Surrounded by three very lovely women, who wouldn't be? You are indeed a very fortunate man.



Thanks Marv. But actually, it's all due to Mom. People think the wife trains the husband...but for me...it was Mom...who I thank very deeply for making me the kind of man that my wife found interesting. (Can you spell sappy? ;D ) And I might argue, having 3 women in the house is in direct opposition to being 'laid back'. ;D



			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> Of course, you yourself don't look anything like the mental picture I constructed.



Apparently I've surprised several people. This was the one thing that concerned me about putting my pic up. I get this a lot too from people that get to know me...that is..."I'm not anything like I look I am." Well folks...this is what an old kid looks like. ;D

I think one's avatar plays a big role in this. When someone chooses an avatar...they're saying something about themselves.



			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> That square in Brussels looks very familiar. I'm reasonably sure that I spent some time there, perhaps in the same cafe. Small world, eh?



The "Grand Platz". Yeah..I suspect you've been there. Did you know there's a 'Pissing Girl' too? I hadn't.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3220194069/

Who says the Belgians don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## joe d (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a couple of my family:

Barb, myself, and #1 son Curt, who has since been promoted to Lieutenant in the Navy Reserve





And here's me and #2 son Dave, frightening the deer in south-eastern Ontario last fall (scared them right out of the county, dang it). David is a 2Lt in the Army reserve.





Cheers, Joe


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 28, 2010)

This picture shows me on day #1 of retirement carefully contemplating a diesel engine belted to a generator to operate a fan to keep me (and the beer) cool. I had visions of spending my remaining days in this position. But soon after this photo was snapped SWMBO reminded me that the lawn needed mowing :'(

And thus began the long twisted road trip that led me to make model engines and arrive here.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought I'd post a pic to keep the thread going






My friend said she needed to cut my hair after she took this one That's a Stuart Turner
10v in my hand, it was shy cause it was having a bad hair day too.

Dave


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 1, 2010)

That's great, Dave. What a wild man.
; )
Dean


----------



## Seanol (Apr 2, 2010)

Me and the family:





A pic for 428 Cobrajet (I'm on the front right):





And my old job:





Sean


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Apr 2, 2010)

I like to wear this shirt so folk know who I am. This is my son and I at the wheel of a Massey; well the title of the thread is Men and their machines.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 2, 2010)

Continuing on with the tractors theme .....
















I get the privilege of taking people for a wagon ride around these flower fields in Carlsbad, CA (pic from last Sunday 3/28/2010)






http://www.theflowerfields.com

Tractors/wagons/drivers/assorted other volunteers provided by the Antique Gas & Steam Engine Museum in Vista, CA.

OOOOOOPSSSSSS :-[ This was supposed to be metal working machines ....  My bad :big:

I'm gonna try out one of these this coming Sunday. As the saying goes, "Nothing runs like a Deere!"











Mike


----------



## 1Kenny (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is the work shop. Picked the JET lathe on craiglist to use in the hanger.






A friend and I are building a Skybolt bi-plane. The lower wings are off in this picture. All wings and control surfaces are ready to cover. We are making the fuselage skin and cowling now. It has a three bladed Hartzell constant speed propeller. The engine is a Lycoming IO-540. We modified it for inverted flight, high compression pistons and had the cam ground to pep it up. Should have around 300 hp. It has two elevator trim tabs and I made it so we have variable speed electric trim. The front cockpit has a compass, altimiter and air speed. The rear cockpit has a Grand Rapids 8" glass panel with full engine monitering, two GPS. King radio and transponder.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's my machine. Now for sale.






Here's one of me. The one with the hat.






80 Lb White Marlin brought to the boat and released, Atlantic East of Eluthera. (The water really is that blue)






And a good day fishing with friends.






And more. Those are Blackfin Tuna.






Jerry


----------



## dsquire (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi All

I am going to give this thread a bit of a boost so that some of the newer members that may not have seen it get a chance to see it without having to go looking for it. Enjoy. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don

2826


----------



## Groomengineering (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, you asked for it Don.. 

Me and a few of my shop buddies.






Cheers

Jeff


----------

